# Newbie looking to buy



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi guys

My names John , from northants , currently searching for a tt , not 100% decided between 225 1.8t or a 3.2 v6

Budget is around £7k tops , this is what I'm driving ATM





It appears I can't view the classifieds , was hoping to find a decent enthusiast owned car :-(


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  there is a minimum post count that enables access to the for sale section or you can join the TTOC to gain instant access


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi John, welcome to the forum


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome John


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anybody know how many posts I need to view the cars for sale section ? I'm a genuine guy looking to buy a genuine car , I don't really want to go around the forum posting on everybody's threads for the sake of it , I've racked up thousands of posts on other forums , don't want to be a troll to raise my post count


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

its an undefined amount so troll away  lol

J
xx


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> its an undefined amount so troll away  lol
> 
> J
> xx


What's the point ? I'm searching for a car to buy , doesn't seem very fair that I can't view the classifieds tbh and the guys in charge won't even disclose what I have to do to get access , restricting members from a potential sale isn't the brightest idea , you have a small captive audience because not many people are going to sit on here for days posting crap just to get access , although I'll go wit a try in the hope it's a computer based figure and not controlled by humans lol


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here we go then


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Another post


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

9


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

10


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

11


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

12


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

13


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

14


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Access at 15 maybe


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Access at 15 maybe

Nope


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Terrible system


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

All new members agree


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Get close to 20


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Access now ??


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

And I'm in .................. Brilliant


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ha ha, I like your style


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

if it worked for you i hope it works for me , here goes my try


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

1


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

2


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

3


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

4


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

5


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

6


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

7


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

8


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

9


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

10


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

11


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

12


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

13


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

14


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

15


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

16


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

17


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

18


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

19


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

20


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

i should be in now ... lets see


----------



## richtt (Jan 17, 2010)

yep that worked ... never known a site like it !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That's cheating :lol: :wink:


----------



## PAULRH (Mar 3, 2014)

Surely there's a better way?


----------



## PAULRH (Mar 3, 2014)

Isn't there?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PAULRH said:


> Isn't there?


You can join the TTOC that grants you access to all sections and also the TTOC forum


----------



## PAULRH (Mar 3, 2014)

Another question.

Is there a simple way to fit Bluetooth to the standard Head Unit?


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## denant (Apr 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a Mk1 TTQS


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

But I can't get access


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

Apparently there is a post count thingy


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

Which seems a bit odd to me


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

I sort of understand the thinking


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

But it doesn't really stop


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

new users typing


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

daft one-liners to


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

bump up their post count


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

in a bid to


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

gain access to


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

the very exclusive


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

for sale section


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

keep going this is fun lol

J
xx


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

and find


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

the car


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

they seek


----------



## djsb (Apr 15, 2014)

Well.. I can't get it


----------



## djsb (Apr 15, 2014)

Ive got a way to go


----------



## djsb (Apr 15, 2014)

can't they just lift the limit?


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

without having


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

to join


----------



## djsb (Apr 15, 2014)

is there even any for sale?


----------



## corvair (Dec 7, 2013)

the TTOC


----------



## djsb (Apr 15, 2014)

Bored...


----------



## djsb (Apr 15, 2014)

I give up..


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

In answer to your question....no they wont lift it....its the law!

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I have to say Iove the way you did that very funny. I hope you get what you are after now.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

And feel


----------

